# Akios 666mm3 Tourno test



## bronzbck1

I've only been testing this reel fishing not in a field. This is one really fast reel. I'm no sport caster, just a fisherman using it in fishing situations. My roots are ABU and threw both of the two reels on Carolina Cast Pro rods this past week. I really couldn't believe the difference. It is the fastest reel I've ever thrown and love the gear ratio on the return. Yesterday we had to fish across the bar and on to the next one to catch fish. Using a 11 foot rod it was know problem from the beach. Everyone else had to wade out to do the same. Two thumbs up & the like button on the new Tourno


----------



## solid7

Did you throw on the 11 ft CCP rod? Sorry, I wasn't clear on that - I know that you said others were having trouble reaching distance with the 11 footer.

Just wondering if you have fished the 666 SCM, and if so, are there notable differences between the 2 reels? (any negatives?) I am hoping that somebody will do a side by side measured between the 2 models. I'm sure the 666mm3 is every bit (and possibly a bit more) the reel that the 666 SCM is, and therefore, an awesome piece of machinery.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## bronzbck1

I threw the reel on the 11' CCP rod and I have both of the 666 reel's. Both are great reels with the Tourno being the tournament version (faster & more spool turn). I threw it against a blue yonder in this test. It is a little too big of reel for that rod and hope to test it on the 13 foot version soon. I threw the CCP 12 footer this weekend and loved that rod. I will play some more and give updates


----------



## solid7

Very nice. Thanks for posting. I look forward to hearing more...


----------



## dsurf

Bronz.....did you leave any of the brakes in or go with only the mag control? Thanks,


----------



## bronzbck1

Brakes in,I wouldn't dare throw that reel with them off. Threw the mag on half way and fluffed it bad both times. Currently throwing it on 6.5 to 8 half turns depending on weight and wind with 14 # test. Can't wait until drum season to use 20# and 8 & bait. The reel has 5 full turns until it disconnects the magnet from the spool. It is slotted so I'm counting half turns.


----------



## solid7

Because I'm not really familiar with what constitutes a "tourney reel", I have to wonder, is this better suited to being a dedicated tournament reel, as opposed to a fishing reel? Would the Shuttle be the better fishing reel? Would "tournament" in any way imply that the internals are weaker, and not intended for cranking big fish?

I have to ask, because the Akios site says this will be the choice reel for tournament casters. From what little exposure that I have to tournament reels, it seems that casters and fishermen don't tend to favor the same characteristics. But to be honest, for no more information than I have about this reel, it seems the big difference is the mono mag, a 6.3:1 gear ratio, (as opposed to a 5.3:1 for the shuttle) Both boast exactly the same line retrieval rate, despite the gear ratio difference. 

Upon further inspection, I do notice that the Shuttle has a clicker, the tourno does not appear to have. The tourno has aluminum side plates, where the shuttle has brass. (hence the 3 oz weight difference) Shuttle also has a star drag. Does the Tourno have a tournament drag knob, or a standard star wheel?

Thanks for entertaining my inquiries. I'm just trying to learn more, as I'm highly interested in the Akios reels, and I want to add one more reel to the tackle rack this summer.


----------



## luckyOC

you pretty much went over the differences solid.... the mono mag i think is the biggest. i like the faster gr too. The handle and drag wheel is the same that come with the shuttle series stock, but it doesn't come with the power handle / drag wheel like the shuttle.

Hope to see one soon.

just an opinion.... why would you put a 666 size reel on a 11' ccp 2-5. I have a custom rod with this blank, and throw a 5500 size reel on it a mile... i would rather have a 555 size with 12lb test line... just sayin. 
The 656 is similar in size to a abu 6500, 666 is bigger than that.


----------



## bronzbck1

luckyOC said:


> you pretty much went over the differences solid.... the mono mag i think is the biggest. i like the faster gr too. The handle and drag wheel is the same that come with the shuttle series stock, but it doesn't come with the power handle / drag wheel like the shuttle.
> 
> Hope to see one soon.
> 
> just an opinion.... why would you put a 666 size reel on a 11' ccp 2-5. I have a custom rod with this blank, and throw a 5500 size reel on it a mile... i would rather have a 555 size with 12lb test line... just sayin.
> The 656 is similar in size to a abu 6500, 666 is bigger than that.


The reason for the big reel on the smaller rod is, (A) the park service has closed so much of our beaches we have to fish the junk that is left, (B) there are no big fish to fish for right now so we are throwing light gear way out on bad beaches.
Like I said, I'm fishing, not tournament casting. I'm fishing for what is here now.
I will be using it with 20# test drum fishing this fall on 13 & 14' rods


----------



## solid7

luckyOC said:


> just an opinion.... why would you put a 666 size reel on a 11' ccp 2-5.


In fairness, he did say he'd be testing a 13' rod soon. I'd put a 666 size reel on an 11' rod, too, if it was what put me on the beach on short notice.




bronzbck1 said:


> I will be using it with 20# test drum fishing this fall on 13 & 14' rods


I think that will be the true test of the reel. I'm a bit skeptical of it with heavy weights and long rods, (especially with the higher gear ratio, and lighter side plates) but I will defer to your results. Watching with much interest, as I am seriously pondering a heavier setup.

I know you said you don't plan to fish it until fall, but do you plan on doing any testing with it before then?


----------



## luckyOC

understood...

i love the 666 shuttle on my CTS 8-12, its 13.5'.

I wouldn't worry about the toughness of the reel, the extra line capacity of the 666 is perfect. my largest bull red came on a 6500CT a few years ago... you just need to know your gear, its limits, knots, and when to put the screws to her...

The notion of a 6500 size reel being too small for a heaver is nuts in my book.


----------



## SteveZ

luckyOC said:


> you just need to know your gear, its limits, knots, and when to put the screws to her...The notion of a 6500 size reel being too small for a heaver is nuts in my book.


luckyOC...guy knows stuff...


----------



## solid7

luckyOC - I already have the 666 SCM (Shuttle) just to be clear. I love the reel, and am wondering if my next reel is another one of those, or the Tourno... This is a fact finding mission for me, and the fact that bronzbck1 has both reels is good for baselining. 

Don't chase him out of this thread with heaver debates


----------



## SteveZ

Tournament guys need the continuously varying mag control so they can wind the brakes off while the lead is in flight. Typically the control knob is bigger and sticks out further. I hate all those knobby things on the side so tend to go with mag elites but that's just me. Some guys do well with mono mags but they are not for me. I actually prefer a round sided abu with a mag elite brake installed. No clicker since I can't hear 'em anyway, and that way I get to use a speed bullet. It's all good...


----------



## SALTSHAKER

*tourno drag wheel*

Seven it is my understanding that the power handle and the larger drag wheel is interchangable with the scm and the tourno...salt


----------



## dsurf

SALTSHAKER said:


> Seven it is my understanding that the power handle and the larger drag wheel is interchangable with the scm and the tourno...salt


That is correct..........would not want to fish (bait plus 6oz or more) with any of the tournos without the power handle.


----------



## luckyOC

i believe that the extra set of ceramic bearings replaced the extra power handle on the tourno.... yep they still all fit.


----------



## bronzbck1

SALTSHAKER said:


> Seven it is my understanding that the power handle and the larger drag wheel is interchangable with the scm and the tourno...salt


Yes they are and I have them on this reel.....I think the little paddle handles belong on bass reels or for those sissy fish with stripes but that is another thread.


----------



## RocknReds

The paddle handle cranks in line faster than the power handle. If you pump up on the fish and crank down, the paddle handle works best.


----------



## dsurf

RocknReds said:


> The paddle handle cranks in line faster than the power handle. If you pump up on the fish and crank down, the paddle handle works best.


Faster is not usually better when fish fighting............leverage and torque is..........hence the name 'power' handle.


----------



## AbuMike

I have found this to be very true with some of the high speed gearing in reels. A powerful fish will lock up a high gear.


----------



## Garboman

Can someone who can cast and has these reels please do me a distance check by putting them on the same heaver for an ultimate distance check with 8 ounce sinkers? Measurement is not really needed one who can cast will know which one is really putting the heat on.....I want heavy sinker test, not some long distance croaker/spot rig

Akios Shuttle
Penn Squall
Daiwa 7HT
Daiwa SL20SH *
Penn 525M *

I only have * models and am all ways looking for surf stick upgrades or at least I was until I saw that video of that poor chap who got sideswiped by that Orca, dumb Tourist should have looked before he stepped into the suds.....so I may need to cast from the sand only or stay on the planks where it is safe....and I am getting older not wiser....

I whenever I wind in a 525M I get a bit surprised about how much line is retrieved by each revolution of the how shall I put it "Power Handle"

Also it is hard to adjust a mag spindle in the middle of the night when it is dark and raining and someone(or everyone) is yelling in your ear to hurry up and get out of the way......so superfluous mag adjustments are not ideal for my purposes...


Thanks
Garbo


----------



## luckyOC

Garbo,

I own(ed) the top 3... I sold the 7ht tho, cause i didn't think the internals would hold up over time... I sold it and got the shuttle. For me they are comparable in casting performance, once I tuned the shuttle to me. The 7ht was the best casting reel I had, until I picked up the 656 shuttle. The squall is ok, I put ceramics in mine... i may sell it to get another penn reel soon. The shuttle and 7ht were better casters than the squall for me. All 3 of these reels were fished with 6-8nbait, on 13' heavers.

Regarding the handles... I think its just personal preference, which is why it was a good deal for the shuttles to ship with both. The power handle and wheel are available as spare parts if wanted.

In my experience I don't feel that the power handle helps when fighting a fish, cause I reel down and pull up when fighting most of the time... the rod does the work, not the handle. But, when dragging back 10nbait in current... I like the power handle to winch it in. I use both handles on different reels.


----------



## solid7

luckyOC said:


> I sold the 7ht tho, cause i didn't think the internals would hold up over time... I sold it and got the shuttle. For me they are comparable in casting performance, once I tuned the shuttle to me. The 7ht was the best casting reel I had, until I picked up the 656 shuttle.


I traded the 7HT for a rod. Best trade I ever made. I totally agree with you about the 7HT being the (former) best casting. I got the 666 Shuttle, and the 7HT has nothing on that one. Favorite "light duty" surf reel, at the moment. (still working on the Avets for 6 oz and up, but I really don't fish much over 6 oz)


----------



## Garboman

Well Akios seems to merit a try out, I like the fact that one of the Akios engineers was a former employee of Abu and at least from the outward appearance of the reels took some manufacturing secrets with him

I have been fishing the ABU's especially the larger models 7000, 8600, 9000, and 10000, for going on thirty years and they are still fishing, they may creak a bit when the drag goes out or when reeling in but they still work, kinda a lot like ol Garbo


----------



## bronzbck1

Well for those that like to match there curtains with there trow pillows. I matched up the Tourno 666mm3 to a 13'.4" ballistic, the Tourno 555mm3 to a CCP 11', Tourno 656mm3 to a CCP 12'. It was poor fishing conditions so I didn't get many throws. It was blowing 25 sideways Saturday so I only threw the shorter rods. The two new reels preformed just like the 666. I could put my bait exactly where I wanted it and not get my feet wet. It is nice to be able to use a reel whether your fishing short or long and not have to change to another reel or rod. Between storms Sunday I got a few throws on the ballistic that where 80+ with 6oz. I was able to count to 7 on one throw and then take 2 turns out of the reel in flight. Awesome reel!


----------



## SpeedRacer

I know I'll get beat up for asking this but anyone do a comparison on a 656CSM vs 656CTM vs 656CSM? I know it's comparing apples and oranges but just wanted to know if adding a level-wind to the equation (and using 80lbs braid and no shock leader), one would lose that much casting distance in real fishing conditions. I'm wondering if the way the level wind lays the line better than the slightly above caster enough to make up for the drag/friction the level wind adds to the cast. I fully understand the merits of a non level wind in both tournament and real fishing conditions but wondering if a level wind would be a good everyday no hassle reel. I can think of one advantage in that if the fish were to turn towards you, you could reel in faster without the worry of laying the line properly.


----------



## Garboman

" I can think of one advantage in that if the fish were to turn towards you, you could reel in faster without the worry of laying the line properly. "

If you crank in a reel enough times it becomes second nature and it allows you to crisscross the final wraps of line to help eliminate backlashes and loading the shock knots and shock line to one side to eliminate over wrapping the actual shock knot with succeeding wraps of shock line.

There is also the issue of shock knots getting hung up in the level wind

For 6500 and smaller reels on a popping rod, level wind is no problem and I sometimes use a very long ten feet spider hitch to solve shock knot issue as a spider hitch will go through a line guide without hanging up.

I have decided to get the larger 7 series Akios for the added line capacity, it seems to be a direct size replica for the ABU 7000 which back in the day was considered on the small side for Drum Fishing.


----------



## AbuMike

The 757CTM holds more #20 than the SlSh or Saltist 30. 320yds of #20 mono, the 30"s hold 295 of #20. The 757 is a fine easy casting reel that should do fine


----------



## bronzbck1

I think the 666 shuttle holds enough line to turn any fish I want to reel in. I forgot how much pro spec I put on it but it was close to 300' of 20# line


----------



## AbuMike

bronzbck1 said:


> I think the 666 shuttle holds enough line to turn any fish I want to reel in. I forgot how much pro spec I put on it but it was close to 300' of 20# line


I'm sure I can get a trusted opinion from you bb1.....Now that pro spec has been out a while and used. how would you compare it to #20 tri+??


----------



## Garboman

20 pound Pro Spec is better than 20 pound Tritanium Green and 20 pound Trilene as it is thinner and it is yellower

It lacks the stiffness of 20 pound Tritanium Orange

If I had all those fancy Daiwa reels I would load them with 20 pound Pro Spec

I like the term Pro Spec

Sounds like what the Pros would use


----------



## Tommy

Just got my hands on the 666w Tourno. Will test and post as soon as I can.

Garbo, I can hook you up with that 757.

Tommy


----------



## dsurf

IMO, I'd load them with (1) Sakuma 20lb.......or (2) Ultima distance 18lb, or(3) Ultima F1 20lb.


----------



## AbuMike

Garboman said:


> 20 pound Pro Spec is better than 20 pound Tritanium Green and 20 pound Trilene as it is thinner and it is yellower
> 
> It lacks the stiffness of 20 pound Tritanium Orange
> 
> If I had all those fancy Daiwa reels I would load them with 20 pound Pro Spec
> 
> I like the term Pro Spec
> 
> Sounds like what the Pros would use


well no pro here but I gotta say i got way better distance with the 757CTM than with my other Drum reels. that said my 7HT's and 7HT ST's have never seen a Drum and never will i suppose. i have to say the 757 will get worked out in the fall pier run. going plankin this fall to burn the last 2 weeks of vacation.


----------



## NTKG

Akios Shuttle
Penn Squall
Daiwa 7HT
Daiwa SL20SH *
Penn 525M *


Garbo....

I'm Korean, if its new, I gotta have it. Want to guess what my opinions are of plasma, lcd, led????????

That being said, casting I would rate

7ht
shuttle
525/squall
diawa series

That being said drum fishing,

6500
squall 
diawas

to be a truly fair test, i feel a TSR would require a test drive...


----------



## bronzbck1

Mike the Pro Spec is a way better line. I don't have to change it out as much

I would put the reels I have in this order for distance
Akios Turno
Akios Shuttle
ABU 6500 Blue Yonder
Diawa 7HT
ABU 6500 Maged
Penn 525
Penn 675


----------



## Garboman

"well no pro here but I gotta say i got way better distance with the 757CTM than with my other Drum reels. that said my 7HT's and 7HT ST's have never seen a Drum and never will i suppose."

I would definitely recommend you using that 7HT on the end of Kinnakeet

When your rod starts going off, every one will know it is the "quiet" one and there will be less confusion. 

A few years back, when I was fishing a lot and liked tricking the Avon fellas I decided to put together a custom
ABU 5000C vintage reel that had a clicker and green frame. I was going to get hooked up to a drum and take an hour or so to get it in.......Some of them Avon boys would be going insane by the time that 5000C Drum came to the net

Spool capacity was an issue with the 5000C but I planned on using 10 pound test with a section of 20 pound spliced in at the end to tie on a shocker

The real problem with the 5000C (1960's vintage) was that it had a pressure spring type drag system which is fine for 2 pound largemouth but a full size drum would eat it up,

I tried swapping out the drag system from a later model ABU 4500C but was unsuccessful and after trying to modify the side plates on the 5000C I found that I had trashed a perfectly good Vintage 5000C Bass reel, got mad about it and chucked both the 5000C and the 4500C in trash......it was the most disappointing bit of tinkering I ever got involved with.

Bottom line I am no pro when it comes to reel modifications


----------



## AbuMike

bronzbck1 said:


> Mike the Pro Spec is a way better line. I don't have to change it out as much
> 
> I would put the reels I have in this order for distance
> Akios Turno
> Akios Shuttle
> ABU 6500 Blue Yonder
> Diawa 7HT
> ABU 6500 Maged
> Penn 525
> Penn 675


does it knot tight or is it slick like the chart. tri+?


----------



## JPChase

It knots tight... nothing like the chart tri.

Pro spec is definitely slightly stretchier though.


----------



## bronzbck1

Yep what jp said. Ties tight


----------



## bronzbck1

I threw the 565 & 555 until my back hurt this weekend. They preformed flawlessly even though I didn't. Tested the 565 out on a ray and the drag and gears where great. Note that I'm using Sakuma line on these reels and it is preforming great.


----------



## bronzbck1

Hooked up on a yearling with the 555 on the CCP 11' rod yesterday. Rod and reel preformed great. Wish I could have said the same for the hook. Straightened in the wash.


----------



## River

Bronzbck1, You were using a R----Rig with a little #6 Circle Hook, that's really not designed for Yearling Drum - the biggest Drum I ever caught on the R----Rig with a #6 hook was 32 inches and I had to be careful - it is a good Drum Rig but you need to tie it with 40 lb fluorocarbon and 4/0 or 5/0 Circle Hooks of the same brand as the #6 you were using - Not trying to offend anyone, just trying to stay politically correct - River


----------



## Drumdum

AbuMike said:


> well no pro here but I gotta say i got way better distance with the 757CTM than with my other Drum reels. that said my 7HT's and 7HT ST's have never seen a Drum and never will i suppose. i have to say the 757 will get worked out in the fall pier run. going plankin this fall to burn the last 2 weeks of vacation.


 Hopfully you'll fish Avon a couple of times as well as n beach piers.. That way I can watch and see to get some school'n on how well those reels work in real fishing conditions.. Might even get some schooling on the drag as well,cause around Nov we have a bunch of midsized sandbar sharks that love to test them...


----------



## bronzbck1

River all the signs where there for drum. 4 foot waves, SW wind, Drum terns flying, Spot being caught on worms. I threw two rods short and had a puppy rig I was going to throw on a hump when the fish hit the short rod in the channel. The clear water looked like Pomp water which from here on is drum water


----------



## bronzbck1

The 666 Turno is matched up with a CCP 12' now, 565 with the CCP 11', & the 555 with a CCP custom 10'. All with Sakuma line and going to be throwing the new and prototype River Rigs for Puppy's. Results to come.........


----------



## RocknReds

For smaller fish; I used the new 555 Turnament with the single magnet and Tommys 13' 3-6 and 4oz of lead. I can crack 700' (no wind condition). I know bait will slow it down, but I should get to the longer outer bars. The 555 is hot (using the supplied ceramic bearings). Go get one.


----------



## bronzbck1

Threw the shuttle 666 with the changed out monomag and that thing will fly, but the turno's are a faster reel. Love them all!


----------



## tjbjornsen

BB1,
Don't stop fishing River's CCP 11'!
I want it to have all the Mojo it can get.
And I know you will take good care of it!
;-)

TjB


----------



## bronzbck1

tjbjornsen said:


> BB1,
> Don't stop fishing River's CCP 11'!
> I want it to have all the Mojo it can get.
> And I know you will take good care of it!
> ;-)
> 
> TjB


Ha, Ha That rod does have MOJO, After that yearling last week I gave it back to River and I'm using a Factory rod now


----------



## River

tjbjornsen - Its sitting safely in the back room of this ole trailer - waiting on you - it does have Mojo - River


----------



## tjbjornsen

Thanks Guys!
;-)


----------



## lrs

I've got one on the way, should be here day after tomorrow.
It is gonna go on a Zziplex 427SU.
Probably a whole lot of rod and reel for a someone who has been casting less than a year. 
I should be able to get in some practice on Saturday.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## bronzbck1

I've really put the drag and gears under pressure lately. I've landed some big Rays and kept the pressure on to keep them from setting down on me. I have the 656 matched up on a 14' rod and the 666 on a 13'4" rod. Sweet reels, if you see me come throw one, but warning, you will never want to throw anything else.


----------



## solid7

bronzbck1 said:


> I've really put the drag and gears under pressure lately. I've landed some big Rays and kept the pressure on to keep them from setting down on me. I have the 656 matched up on a 14' rod and the 666 on a 13'4" rod. Sweet reels, if you see me come throw one, but warning, you will never want to throw anything else.


I really love the 666 Shuttle, but I think I'm still a bit more sold on the Shuttle as a fishing reel than the Tourno. If it were for anything other than the big stick-out mag knob and the high gear ratio, I'd probably be right on board with you. I haven't thrown the Tourno, per se, but my past experience with higher gear ratio reels in the surf hasn't left me happy. (I only like higher gear ratios with levelwind, for throwing metal) Once you get that cast out there a certain distance, it's too hard to get it back in. Unless you like muscular asymmetry, that is.

I'm still just wondering if there is any reason you (or River) would recommend a Tourno OVER a shuttle? (especially for the guys who fish bigger species)

I definitely agree with you (generally speaking) on not wanting to throw anything else. Can't imagine Tournos and Shuttles being any different in that regard.


----------



## bronzbck1

I have the Mono mag on my shuttle and also will most likely add the high speed gears to my shuttle. I can't see a thing that could go wrong with getting my bait back in the water faster. As for holding up that has been tested and that is not an issue. They are all good reels and what ever your price range is the issue with which one


----------



## solid7

bronzbck1 said:


> I can't see a thing that could go wrong with getting my bait back in the water faster... As for holding up that has been tested and that is not an issue.


No, I don't have a problem with that... Just the extra effort required to retrieve a 4-6 oz (or heavier) weight on the higher gear ratio. Some days it will leave you feeling a bit sore.

Anyway, thanks for taking the time to write up the reel.


----------

